# Dashboard and Account Profile Show different ratings



## ubernsd (Aug 9, 2014)

So when i log onto my dashboard through the uber partner site my rating shows a 4.8.

When I click on account and look at my profile on the uber phone my rating is a 4.67

which i think is pretty low it went from a 5 to a 4.67 does that mean some one rated me a one star ?

I just started ubering on thursday. When I logged on yesterday my rating was still a 5 today

its a 4.8 in the dashboard and 4.67 on the uber phone.

Why the difference?

20 rides total


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The phone will show your average rating for your last 500 rides.

The dashboard can show your rating for various time periods. 1 day, 7 day, 30 days, 365 days. So it depends on what time range you are looking at when you are viewing your dashboard.

The 4.67 rating is your main rating. When you saw the 4.8 rating you were seeing your rating for 1 day or 7 day since you just started Thursday. If you set it to view your 365 day rating it should match the 4.67 rating showing on your phone.

What city are you in? Please go into your forum profile settings and enter your city. It makes it much easier for everyone else to understand how to answer any questions you might have. Many times other local drivers can better answer your questions as many issues vary from city to city.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

The dashboard website has changed its platform recently here in Phoenix and now I only see my over all average, exactly as I see it on my phone, not the past 1 day, 7 days, 30 days, 365 days... Now I only see my 7 day rating on my weekly summary emailed once a week. Not sure if this is the same everywhere...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Remember not all riders rate their drivers. So in reality, you have much less than 20 ratings. Be patient, it should climb up.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have the same issue. I first started driving yesterday and when I log into my dashboard I see 5 stars but when I log into my account profile, I see four stars. That's a pretty big leap, honestly. I'm assuming the dashboard is the one that's important since that's what the riders will see?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Your first 20 trips will always show a 5.0
On your 21st trip your ratings will be updated. see attached.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

old news


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Do yourself a favor. Do the best job that you can and ignore the ratings. They don't even matter until you get to 500. Of course I suppose there are certain acts that could get you deactivated right away but if you put your best foot forward, you should be fine. 

I used to worry about ratings too. You will be much happier if you don't, and that IN ITSELF will translate to better ratings.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

Must've been a delay in the update since it now reflects 4.83 in ratings after the end of the billing cycle. Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Really simple guys! After reading this your QOS with Uber will change, here goes:

UBER'S SYSTEM/TECHNOLOGY IS BUSTED, RATTY, BUGGY, and BROKEN.

Everyday I encounter the same problems or a new glitch. I've just made peace with it. I accept the fact that maybe it's grown too fast for its foundation. I drive everyday working through the "kinks" with this mindset:

-some trips sometimes don't post to the DB
-sometimes the surge heatmap is broken
-sometimes the app glitches out and gets stuck in "map mode" forcing the user to restart
-sometimes people obnoxiously slam your doors or act inappropriately 
-90% of the time the GPS pin dropping is off or the pax has their own GPS problems when requesting

Moral of the post:
SHIT HAPPENS people. Uber is a grind just like any 'ol job. There will be good days and bad days. Just go online, work through the shit and go on with your day/life. We are all blessed to be able to do this job and pull $500+ a week without having to answer to a boss or deal with shitty co-workers. Some shifts I hate my life too, but think about it. It's really not THAT bad for a 2.5 year old company.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Your first 20 trips will always show a 5.0
> On your 21st trip your ratings will be updated. see attached.


That's not true. Mine jumped around a lot the first few days when I only did 3 or 4 trips per day.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I feel your pain. I have the same problem. People give you 4's and such just because, not realizing how 4's can get you fired. It's the same way in retail, only when I worked for CVS, we were encouraged to explain to customers that the 5,4,3,2,1 scale is really 5 or 0, at Uber, it's taboo to discuss that.


----------

